
Show HN: Multithreading Covid-19 Dashboard App - tobiu
https://github.com/neomjs/covid-dashboard
======
tobiu
I am super excited to announce the biggest spin-off release since the neo.mjs
framework went public.

You can find the Desktop Online Versions
here:[https://neomjs.github.io/pages/](https://neomjs.github.io/pages/)
(COVID-19 Dashboard App)

The new Dashboard App is a tech-demo to showcase a firework of CSS3 animations
combined with webworker-driven delta updates.

Mobile support is not finished yet.

The app was crafted inside the neo.mjs repository, so you will find the commit
log
here:[https://github.com/neomjs/neo/commits/dev](https://github.com/neomjs/neo/commits/dev)

------
tobiu
Created a video to show it in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhSZS6_UlO4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhSZS6_UlO4)

------
tobiu
submitted to the german gov hackathon #WirVsVirus
[https://devpost.com/software/covid-
dashboard](https://devpost.com/software/covid-dashboard)

